# The Art of Deep-Throating



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a love/hate relationship with this.

I LOVEE the sounds my hubs makes when I do it.

And

I HATE that I cant just dive in and do it.


Its like my throat needs warmed up first... if I try to do it at the beginning I gag terribly. 

Any tips/tricks?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

swallow all your saliva first then go for it.push it toward the roof of your mouth rather than down against your tongue.

Good luck


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

lay with your head over the side of the bed and get him to push it in standing up, better angle

I feel the need to draw a picture, I'm not sure I've explained that well enough


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> lay with your head over the side of the bed and get him to push it in standing up, better angle
> 
> I feel the need to draw a picture, I'm not sure I've explained that well enough


^Draw! Draw! Lol


I have tried this before..but the feeling was uncomfortable. Hubs is kinda on the big side. Lol


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

stick figures really would explain it all


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

actually he shouldn't be standing upright, more leaning forward

where's my pen?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

What's so bad about gagging?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

i was thinking charcoals...give it some shading and detail for better understanding.



I was being totally serious about the tongue thing. if you push it against your tongue toward the back,you will gag for sure.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> What's so bad about gagging?


yeah don't some men take that as praise? "my wang is hugemongous! i made her gag!"


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> stick figures really would explain it all


Totally! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> lay with your head over the side of the bed and get him to push it in standing up, better angle
> 
> I feel the need to draw a picture, I'm not sure I've explained that well enough


Holy crap that's hot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

ask and ye shall receive


----------



## lovetopleasewife (Oct 7, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> yeah don't some men take that as praise? "my wang is hugemongous! i made her gag!"


I would not take gagging as praise. I would rather her do a little less deap throat and a good swallow at the end.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> ask and ye shall receive


You forgot my boobs!! And do I have a curly tail!? Haha Its beautiful! Now I have a good visual of the act. *applause*


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> ask and ye shall receive


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I have tears in my eyes.I'm laughing way too hard right now


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Um yeah, I always tried to avoid gagging. Something very not erotic about sounding like you're going to puke. 

Relax the throat muscles as much as you can. It takes practice. And I agree with SB about the tongue.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> ask and ye shall receive


Should he position his arms in this manner?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> Um yeah, I always tried to avoid gagging. Something very not erotic about sounding like you're going to puke.
> 
> Relax the throat muscles as much as you can. It takes practice. And I agree with SB about the tongue.


Angel?! Holy crap!.......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Ano said:


> Should he position his arms in this manner?


That's the best part. :rofl:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Ano said:


> Should he position his arms in this manner?


yes! fling them out from his body in a position of glee and pure joy!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Angel?! Holy crap!.......
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What?! I _was_ a married woman once, remember? :biggrinangelA:

Granted, I'm digging way back in my memory now...


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

yeah well I'm not exactly Van Gogh, I didn't want him to be armless, that's just weird

there's all sorts of things he can do with his hands yah?


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I am so glad there is nobody sitting behind me at work right now. But those who can see my face know it's obvious I'm not doing our boring class reading.


----------



## Romeo Mike (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL! Nice illustration Dollystanford!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Ano said:


> You forgot my boobs!! And do I have a curly tail!? Haha Its beautiful! Now I have a good visual of the act. *applause*


that's your feet


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> What's so bad about gagging?


I want to inject something here. (pardon the pun). Perhaps you are just saying this in fun, which is cool.

Not being a complete and total stranger to ...uhm.. 'erotica', I find it pretty repulsive that there seems to be market for video of women being, basically choked and forcibly gagged. Its hard to think of a bigger turn off actually.

Of couse - a little gag here or there as the result of a little extra enthusiasm on her part to go (or take it) deep should by no means be frowned upon. 

Just dont fill up on sloppy joes first.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> that's your feet


He's making her toes curl, as they say in Cosmo.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> that's your feet


I thought she was "mermaidish" 

Good job BTW! :smthumbup:

I also am LMAO!!! :rofl:


----------



## lovetopleasewife (Oct 7, 2012)

By far the best artwork I have ever seen on a forum.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I love that her toes are curled. But ya, the hands could be put to better use.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

this is the most fun thread of the day


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

My wife tries but cannot deep throat unless we do it in the position in the drawing. it's amazing to watch her throat swell up when It goes all the way in. I thought that was something that could never happen, we don't do it much but it sure is nice.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I better stay off this thread. I'll get in trouble.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

I admit.. the first time my wife suggested that position and... er... really seemed to enjoy it - it was a very serious turn on.

I mean - just the view can be pretty stunning - nevermind everything else that is going on.  

She cant deep throat - but you know what? She does a pretty damn good job anyway - and she knows it. :smthumbup:


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> yeah well I'm not exactly Van Gogh, I didn't want him to be armless, that's just weird
> 
> there's all sorts of things he can do with his hands yah?


Thank you. This made my day! While he may not be armless he does appear to be nutless, though.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I was going for speed not detail - everyone's a damn critic

at least I made the effort to draw that shizz


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

I described that position in another thread previously. To me hanging my head off the bed and 69 with him on top is the easiest way to "take it all in".


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I think Dolly could make quite a bit of money auctioning off that drawing. Little fund-raiser for TAM? :rofl:


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Best thread ever and I think Bandit needs a cigarette.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I haven't annotated this one but you get the gist (he's kneeling, his 'hands' are on the headboard)


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

*Don't read, Bandit* 

Better choice, imo. No blood-rushing-to-the-head problem.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

^^^^That's our #2 position for oral.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I once new a mermaid with the happiest husband of all.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Looks like she has teeth showing in this one. :rofl:


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I have to get off this thread, I seriously must look like I'm having convulsions over here from stifling the laughter.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Compliments to our wonderful artist of TAM.. Ms. Dolly.. for my lovely new avatar!!

*Applause*


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

and her hands are on his ass


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I haven't laughed so hard since the fart thread. Dolly, your husband was an absolute wanker to have let you go!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

who said artists were only recognised once they're dead?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Her toes are not curled so I don't think it's as much fun for her.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I sense a one-woman show coming on.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

@ WOM :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Dolly if you would illustrate a book I would buy it for my wife for Valentines. Despite all of her "faults" she has a great sense of humor and she would laugh her a$$ off at a little book like that. 

I am sitting her thinking I could let her know I wanted to try page 27 tonight and it would make things so much easier.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Dolly's Annotated Kama Sutra....hmmmmm


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Great drawing Dolly !!! Gave me a nice chuckle when i saw that 

The Mrs is actually very good at this and she swears she can go even " deeper " as she gets more and more tipsy !! Granted with me she probably doesnt really need to drink much  but she tells me about her ex's who were much, much larger in length and girth ....... she didnt always take it all but i guess you gotta credit her for ummmmmm ..... trying  ??


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Certainly the most entertaining thread on TAM... I will have to print it out both drawings and show my wife. "See, see dear it can be done". slap.

Thank you Ms Dolly


----------



## 5Creed (May 29, 2011)

This thread is truly the "art" of deep-throating! Love it!


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Dolly should do her own sex position book, lol


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> I haven't annotated this one but you get the gist (he's kneeling, his 'hands' are on the headboard)



comparing the two drawings, I think she bit part of it off!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

See, there were teeth involved!


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I need a cold shower.


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Best thread ever!
You people are fun!
Special thanks to Dolly!
(I particularly enjoy the word "Willy")


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Why Not Be Happy? said:


> Best thread ever!
> You people are fun!
> Special thanks to Dolly!
> (I particularly enjoy the word "Willy")


I hope to tonight


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> I haven't annotated this one but you get the gist (he's kneeling, his 'hands' are on the headboard)


I see his hair is on fire. Or something....


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

Dollystanford said:


> yeah well I'm not exactly Van Gogh, ...


Perhaps more Picasso?

The first genuine LOL for a long time! Hilarious. 

Much as the wife and I enjoy our 'educational' books and DVDs, I would totally love a book illustrated this way.

(And on the subject of deep-throating - my wife doesn't, and it doesn't bother me - she does do wonderful things orally, and from the aforementioned DVDs, Deep-throating looks, and sounds, fairly grim. Don't actually think having a woman look/sound like that would do much for me erotically - I like a woman to enjoy sex ....)

Rags


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

It's not on fire. I thought that's what every man's hair looks like when he's getting the big DT.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> yes! fling them out from his body in a position of glee and pure joy!


shouldnt he have his arms on her head helping her push ???


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

In_The_Wind said:


> shouldnt he have his arms on her head helping her push ???


Umm...no..not necessarily. That's usually not help that is usually force and that's where the gag and almost puke comes in. He can't tell when is too much.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Sure he can... Warm and wet is good, warm, wet, with chunks means you need to slow down....


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

HB and INW

View attachment 1660


You can't let the women on here know what we are thinking, "why you..."


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It's not an art, it's science.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

drerio said:


> HB and INW
> 
> View attachment 1660
> 
> ...


The fingers are in the wrong place for this thread....

But now I fully expect a new thread to pop up in SIM...


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

humanbecoming said:


> The fingers are in the wrong place fit this thread....


Any other place, I will surely get banned... most PG rated hole I could find


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

drerio said:


> Any other place, I will surely get banned... most PG rated hole I could find


Well, we are talking about fixing the gagging reflex, right?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

humanbecoming said:


> Well, we are talking about fixing the gagging reflex, right?


Gotcha... I knew that, I really did (as he crawls back into his hole).


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> It's not an art, it's science.


It is neither art nor science. It is primal lust.

Michellangelo and Gallileo need not apply.

(although michealangelo sort of hinted at the procedure...  )


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Michelangelo? Amateur


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

:smthumbup:


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

No, in that one they are going for the 3 some....


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

humanbecoming said:


> No, in that one they are going for the 3 some....


I dunno...kinda looks like a snake at the bottom of that tree. 

At least he had realistic views of a woman's body. Although she has some big ass guns. LOL


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Looking at that painting... I don't think she'll have a gagging problem.

I suddenly feel a lot better about myself.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

sandc said:


> Looking at that painting... I don't think she'll have a gagging problem.
> 
> I suddenly feel a lot better about myself.


You as a man ought to know not to judge a flacid penis.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> You as a man ought to know not to judge a flacid penis.


Touche... I drive a small economy car, no need to overcompensate with a big truck and gun racks.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I dunno...kinda looks like a snake at the bottom of that tree.


yep..adam, eve, serpent. The garden of eden and all that..stuff. Lets not go into the entire apple of knowledge and simultaneous oral sex thing. The church is pretty hung up on that.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> You as a man ought to know not to judge a flacid penis.


He's flacid? Are you sure? :scratchhead:


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

After viewing those paintings, there's no doubt in my mind where my genetics originate. The OP's issues will never be a problem with me.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> lay with your head over the side of the bed and get him to push it in standing up, better angle
> 
> I feel the need to draw a picture, I'm not sure I've explained that well enough


So you are the one she learned that from huh. God Bless you woman!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Ano said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with this.
> 
> I LOVEE the sounds my hubs makes when I do it.
> 
> ...


1] Breathe out before you attempt deepthroating. Proper breathing, and lots of practice is the key.

2]Do not eat anything before.Chances are you WILL vomit from your gag reflex.

3] Quite obviously, your partner is well endowed,that's why its uncomfortable for you. He MUST be very gentle and resist the urge to thrust. He must GENTLY slide himself in very slowly,
so that his member does not hit the back of your throat.

4] Whenever you feel uncomfortble ,STOP and let him withdraw immediately. 

Always be safe.


Personally for me, its not something I do regularly with my wife.She's petite, and well ,I am not. But I did it before I was married

NB; This is not to scare you, but I know of case that ended up in court where the girl choked and died. I also knew the guy.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Get a tracheotomy


----------



## TheMonogamista (Oct 5, 2012)

Ano said:


> Its like my throat needs warmed up first...


Totally! I totally need to warm up first. I just take him to the back of my throat at first and pulse in short strokes until the opening to my throat gets covered with thick saliva. Then it's easier.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

*


Omgitsjoe said:



Great drawing Dolly !!! Gave me a nice chuckle when i saw that 

The Mrs is actually very good at this and she swears she can go even " deeper " as she gets more and more tipsy !!

Click to expand...

*


Omgitsjoe said:


> So true! a few drinks and you are totally relaxed - works wonders.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

You know those long, thin balloons that clowns use to create those stupid baloon animals? There is a porn star who can swallow one its entire lenghth (about 24 inches) down her throat without popping it. 

Saw it on Howard Stern. She said she was born without a gag reflex.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> You know those long, thin balloons that clowns use to create those stupid baloon animals? There is a porn star who can swallow one its entire lenghth (about 24 inches) down her throat without popping it.
> 
> Saw it on Howard Stern. She said she was born without a gag reflex.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lucky woman! I envy her talent!


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Holy !#$&*@$%!

As DollyStanford channels Kinsey and Gary Larsen simultaneously....







Dollystanford said:


> ask and ye shall receive


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Dollystanford said:


> ask and ye shall receive


I love the diagram lol! I needed a good laugh!! :lol:


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I have no issues doing this, i just don't think about it and all is fine.


----------



## Gunthar (Sep 2, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> ask and ye shall receive


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

1000 thanks for the image and the follow-up comments!

I have not laughed that hard in years!

....BTW, I am not trying to put down your image in any way. I am no artist and my picture would have been awful.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

How did I miss this? 

The best way I found to learn to relax my throat (if this helps anyone) is take a sip (small) of water and relax your throat and let it trickle down your esophagus without swallowing. Once you know how that feels, you can make your throat repeat that relaxed, open position whilst giving a BJ. Then again, I don't have much of a gag reflex.


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

Ano said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with this.
> 
> I LOVEE the sounds my hubs makes when I do it.
> 
> ...


i think i'm too small for this to come into play!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Um that pic Dolly posted has me cracking up (on the first page).

Forgive my ignorance...but does deep throating just mean getting it it in as far as it goes in your mouth? That's it, right? Like, taking as much as you can?


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

I think for us it does Jelly. LOL I think men only count it if you go to the balls. Meaning taking it all in.


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I think for us it does Jelly. LOL I think men only count it if you go to the balls. Meaning taking it all in.


thanks for the visual LOL!

to be honest, i'm not sure a "deep throat" really makes things feel any better. it's more about how i feel about the person giving me the bj, is she into it? how is the suction? are her hands stroking me. that is what makes a bj hot.


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

In my experience with my DW, she could only Deep Throat me after a few drinks. She did tried a few time sober, and couldn't.
The pictures was good, and I did have a good laugh of it.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Dolly--like everyone else I sincerely appreciate your diagram. Hope I'm not the only one surprised by the erotic simplicity of your suggestion. 

Separately, wanted to back up Caribbean Man's point about breathing. The best way to avoid gagging is to hold your breath as it goes in, then breath again after a slide out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

williamjones said:


> to be honest, i'm not sure a "deep throat" really makes things feel any better.
> 
> it's more about how i feel about the person giving me the bj, is she into it?


Well, the eagerness of the person giving the bj is huge. If the bj is given with a certain hunger/thirst, it's VERY exciting. There has to be passion, creativity, engagement. Of course, near the end, the animal brain kicks in and ….

As to if a deep throat makes things feel better … 

I DO find it an _amazing_ feeling to receive a deep throat. It's hard to find g-rated words for the sensation when her lips surround the base of the shaft as the head slips/slides into the deepest point. Any swallowing activity is felt from end to end.

You simply can't achieve that feeling anywhere else, it's a unique, snug fit. Finishing in that position is incredible, at least for me, I nearly pass out. I totally understand that it's hard to maintain the position as it's impossible for her to breath, so you each really must be tuned in to each other to time it right.


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Ano:
Maybe Dolly's sketch could be the basis for your Halloween couples costume...  Okay, maybe not.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## AsTheStoryGoes (Oct 10, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> ask and ye shall receive


Tried this with my husband last night.. I'm sure if he knew where and who the idea came from, he'd say THANK YOU. lol

So wait..suction needs to be involved in giving a BJ?? How important is suction? 

My husband has only gotten a BJ from one other woman (his ex before me and she wasn't very good, they were young) and the only person I've ever given a BJ to is my husband so I don't have any prior experience. He loves my BJ's but I'm not sure I have ever really sucked very hard.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

A guy is in a delicate position because if he asks for something it could come off as criticizing which could end bj's all together. My wife doesn't use much suction either, but I can say from past experience that it really adds a lot. Try it. If he doesn't react well then stop. And if he likes it, then it's a bonus. 

I wonder if the women on this site who complain that a bj takes too long are simply not sucking.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I wonder if the women on this site who complain that a bj takes too long are simply not sucking.


You have got to see the humor in that statement.:lol:

I do it but it's hard to maintain.(and breath that is) I am sure you would say breathing is overrated huh.


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> A guy is in a delicate position because if he asks for something it could come off as criticizing which could end bj's all together.


yes, so true. If ever I ask for a change or make a suggestion, I get criticized for being critical.

It's a lot like "suggesting" that a dinner dish needs salt. 

"What's wrong with my cooking?"


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol my wife hasn't ironed a shirt in over 20 years. 2 guesses why. My mom hasn't made my dad eggs in over 40 years because he criticized her cooking of them in the first week of marriage. 

And you're right Hope. Breathing is overrated. Lol.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

god love my wife. When she is bl0wing me, she can do whatever the heck she likes.

She doesnt deep throat at all, but I dont care. Its also not all that frequent but agian, I dont care. She always 'finishes the job' and when she is inthe mood - she gets very revved up and surprisingly horny doing it - which makes me get revved up in return.


----------

